# Sending new PM9 back for second time.



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have shot my new PM9 about 550 rounds so far. Numerous times the slide stayed open after I fired a round. This was on FMJ ammo. I know they had a 200 round break in so I kept on shooting. I then, developed a problem with the casing staying stuck in the slide. This was only on my carry rounds Remington 124gr. +P. I shot the gun about 300 more times (FMJ) and the slide never stayed open. I continued to have a hang up on my carry round here and there. Kahr sent a pickup, repaired it, and sent it back last week. I took it to the range Wednesday and shot 26 FMJ, all good. I shot my carry load and on the 3rd magazine , it failed to eject the casing again. Kahr is picking it up today.

For you guys that have had problems like this, how can you ever trust a gun like this? I have spent a bunch of money on ammo and only the FMJ's work.

I asked if they could replace the gun but they said they needed to see it again.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You tried more than one kind of carry ammo? Handguns can be a little picky sometimes. I have some that will not cycle some brands but eat others like there is no tomorrow. And it wont matter if you have 10 of the same weapon. They all can like 10 different types..Can. It's best to shop around and get a few brands of carry ammo and see hat the weapon liked to digest best and what groups best in that weapon.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You tried more than one kind of carry ammo? Handguns can be a little picky sometimes. I have some that will not cycle some brands but eat others like there is no tomorrow. And it wont matter if you have 10 of the same weapon. They all can like 10 different types..Can. It's best to shop around and get a few brands of carry ammo and see hat the weapon liked to digest best and what groups best in that weapon.


I agree, try some different JHPs and see what it does. I know it sucks shopping for different ammo types, but your gun may just not like Golden Sabers.


----------



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You tried more than one kind of carry ammo? Handguns can be a little picky sometimes. I have some that will not cycle some brands but eat others like there is no tomorrow. And it wont matter if you have 10 of the same weapon. They all can like 10 different types..Can. It's best to shop around and get a few brands of carry ammo and see hat the weapon liked to digest best and what groups best in that weapon.


I shoot the remingtons out of all my carry guns and never had a problem. The guy at Kahr said it should shoot them with no problems and sent me another pickup tag. My xd's, sig's, and glocks have had 0 problems with this load.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bowhunter2001 said:


> I shoot the remingtons out of all my carry guns and never had a problem. The guy at Kahr said it should shoot them with no problems and sent me another pickup tag.


Well, in a perfect world I'd agree, but it is what it is.

As for



> For you guys that have had problems like this, how can you ever trust a gun like this? I have spent a bunch of money on ammo and only the FMJ's work.


That's a decision for you, if you get it back and it runs fine to the point you trust it, you're OK. IF it runs fine and you still have misgivings, it's time to sell it if you don't trust it.


----------



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Well, in a perfect world I'd agree, but it is what it is.
> 
> As for
> 
> That's a decision for you, if you get it back and it runs fine to the point you trust it, you're OK. IF it runs fine and you still have misgivings, it's time to sell it if you don't trust it.


I wouldn't sell a gun that didn't work right to someone else. It wouldn't be right, even if I told them up front. I would hope that if Kahr can't make it right after this time, they would replace it for me. I want the gun, I just want it to work right.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bowhunter2001 said:


> I wouldn't sell a gun that didn't work right to someone else. It wouldn't be right, even if I told them up front. I would hope that if Kahr can't make it right after this time, they would replace it for me. I want the gun, I just want it to work right.


So what would it take for YOU to trust the gun once it comes back? 100 trouble free rounds? 200? If you can't answer that, I'd ask for a replacement out right.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man, I'm wearing my Para LTC on my hip as we speak. This weapon will not shoot Cor-Bon amo. Is the ammo bad? Not by a long shot. But this pistol don't like it. My other 1911's love it. This one don't. So I use something else. I have about 15 pistols here that all like one ammo better than others. I have two that are exactly the same and one likes Hydroshok more than the other. There is no magic bullet. Weapons are all different in minute ways that make them all unique to themselves. 

I find it impossible to blame a weapon when it has not been properly tested.


----------



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

vamarine said:


> so what would it take for you to trust the gun once it comes back? 100 trouble free rounds? 200? If you can't answer that, i'd ask for a replacement out right.


200


----------



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Man, I'm wearing my Para LTC on my hip as we speak. This weapon will not shoot Cor-Bon amo. Is the ammo bad? Not by a long shot. But this pistol don't like it. My other 1911's love it. This one don't. So I use something else. I have about 15 pistols here that all like one ammo better than others. I have two that are exactly the same and one likes Hydroshok more than the other. There is no magic bullet. Weapons are all different in minute ways that make them all unique to themselves.
> 
> I find it impossible to blame a weapon when it has not been properly tested.


Then why did the guy at Kahr insist on getting it back because it wouldn't fire this round?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Because he is smart and understands customer satifaction........thats my guess.

The customer is always right......even when he could be wrong he is the customer.......

now Being a bystander that knows guns but who is not the seller is an entirely different thing.

RCG


----------



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> Because he is smart and understands customer satifaction........thats my guess.
> 
> The customer is always right......even when he could be wrong he is the customer.......
> 
> ...


I was an FFL dealer for over 15 years. I know that some guns don't like some ammo. I also know that some manufactures will make a gun work with a certain ammo, if you ask them. I did it several times in the past.

I also know several people who have the same gun and shoot the same ammo and it works 100%. That is the Kahr I want to own.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree, find a SD ammo that you guns likes and be happy with the two of them together.

I don't think every gun is going to work with every ammo and it is unrealistic to believe it will.

There is something about the bullet shape, weight, length in cartridge, powder type and weight in "your" SD rounds that just dosent work with your gun. If you want to use only that specific SD round perhaps you should look for another gun.


----------

